# Cheesy Tomato Basil Fatty w/Qview



## erain (Aug 18, 2008)

Have some ripe maters from garden and it been a while since i twisted up a fatty so i thought i would use some garden ingreds on a fatty. I did the baggie method of rolling for the first time. It works really well, but if you already do it in saran and esp if you store in fridge for a bit before smoking then maybe an extra step.... but for ease in rolling it definatly does work.

rolled out some italian sausage, aprx 1.25 lbs.
laid some sliced swiss cheese on next and then laid thinly sliced maters on top of cheese slices. tore up some fresh basil and also julienned and chopped a bannana pepper and added. next put some garlic/asiago cheese on top of all. picture doesnt show but i put one more layer of tomatos and basil and then rolled it up. applied the gro1000 weave(thks gene!!!) smoked at 225-250 til 165 deg internal. if you got maters out there this a great way to get rid of a few.

swiss cheese,maters,basil,bannana pepper,garlic/asiago on italian sausage, sorry about the blurry picture.



with the Gro1000 weave


165 internal


cheese, tomatos, and basil.... great stuff specially if from your garden!!!


thks for ckin my Qview


----------



## waysideranch (Aug 18, 2008)

Masterful.  Look at you weave that bacon.  Nice job. Emeril ain't got nuttin' on you.


----------



## waysideranch (Aug 19, 2008)

I think y'all might have missed this one.


----------



## mrsb (Aug 19, 2008)

I definitely missed this.  What a beautiful fatty.  Mine are never that pretty.  But they still taste good!!  I bet that one was delicious!


----------



## walking dude (Aug 19, 2008)

nice erain, nice............POINTS! ! !


----------



## krusher (Aug 19, 2008)

as always, that is wonderful,, just like everything else you post on here


----------



## daboys (Aug 19, 2008)

That is one nice weave job Erain. The inside looks very tasty too.


----------



## vlap (Aug 19, 2008)

Man that looks tasty!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Grill some small flatbreads and top with a slice of that and you got one hell of a pizza!


----------



## dingle (Aug 19, 2008)

Very nice Erain! I think anything would taste good with cheese and tomato and basil!


----------



## ronp (Aug 19, 2008)

I missed this also. Great job my man. I didn't know you were into weaving. I bet you could make a nice basket.


----------



## cinnamonkc (Aug 19, 2008)

Oh man...that looks so good!


----------



## bbqgoddess (Aug 19, 2008)

Hey E
I missed this since my system was down!
Wayside thanks for the bump..
E it looks so YUMMY, I agree with Vlap, or maybe some grilled foccacia bread.....
What is a banana pepper? is it hot or sweet? 
Thanks E


----------



## cinnamonkc (Aug 19, 2008)

*Sweet Banana Pepper*. This pepper is very mild and can be used like sweet bell peppers. 

They have a much thinner flesh than sweet bell peppers.

Sweet banana peppers are great for growing in a backyard garden.

They are also great for home pickling as well.

Look for peppers with a smooth unblemished skin.


----------



## walking dude (Aug 19, 2008)

KEL! ! !.........you never run across a sweet nanner pepper EVER????

wow........they are the best pickled on sandwiches, burgers and such

roasted for a lil bit on the grill.........yum...........

they look VERY similar to a hot wax pepper also, but bite into a hot wax, you WILL notice the diff.


----------



## bobbyh (Aug 19, 2008)

Pickled banana peppers are awesome.  Don't know about out there, but here Subway even has them.


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 19, 2008)

Great looking fattie erain! Nice combo on the stuffing and awesome lookin bacon.


----------



## erain (Aug 20, 2008)

thanks all for the comps etc.... i really just wanted to share this with you all. of all the fatties i have made this one is among the best i have ever made and with all the gardens providing these great ingredients lets utilize them. this truly is a keeper for all of you. as far as the banana pepper goes, well as far as green peppers go i am not a fan.... have never cared for them and never see that to change. however give me a roasted red(i mean charred,peel off the char and dice the sweet red) or a mild pepper like the banana, those i will eat sparingly. now the dried stuff or actual pepper a whole diff story. anyway try this one, you will enjoy!!! also props on thr weave go to gene the tractor man, Gro1000 for short.


----------



## supervman (Aug 20, 2008)

E 
YOU ARE IN TROUBLE WITH ME! 
You didn't invite me AGAIN! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bbqgoddess (Aug 20, 2008)

It seems we have a bit of a communication break down hee hee

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pepperoncini

Yes I have heard of pepperoncini and I do love them, however I have not seen a "banana pepper" at the store...I will have to pay closer attention....


----------



## bmudd14474 (Aug 20, 2008)

Nice Job. I can imagine the taste was great.


----------



## erain (Aug 18, 2008)

Have some ripe maters from garden and it been a while since i twisted up a fatty so i thought i would use some garden ingreds on a fatty. I did the baggie method of rolling for the first time. It works really well, but if you already do it in saran and esp if you store in fridge for a bit before smoking then maybe an extra step.... but for ease in rolling it definatly does work.

rolled out some italian sausage, aprx 1.25 lbs.
laid some sliced swiss cheese on next and then laid thinly sliced maters on top of cheese slices. tore up some fresh basil and also julienned and chopped a bannana pepper and added. next put some garlic/asiago cheese on top of all. picture doesnt show but i put one more layer of tomatos and basil and then rolled it up. applied the gro1000 weave(thks gene!!!) smoked at 225-250 til 165 deg internal. if you got maters out there this a great way to get rid of a few.

swiss cheese,maters,basil,bannana pepper,garlic/asiago on italian sausage, sorry about the blurry picture.



with the Gro1000 weave


165 internal


cheese, tomatos, and basil.... great stuff specially if from your garden!!!


thks for ckin my Qview


----------



## waysideranch (Aug 18, 2008)

Masterful.  Look at you weave that bacon.  Nice job. Emeril ain't got nuttin' on you.


----------



## waysideranch (Aug 19, 2008)

I think y'all might have missed this one.


----------



## mrsb (Aug 19, 2008)

I definitely missed this.  What a beautiful fatty.  Mine are never that pretty.  But they still taste good!!  I bet that one was delicious!


----------



## walking dude (Aug 19, 2008)

nice erain, nice............POINTS! ! !


----------



## krusher (Aug 19, 2008)

as always, that is wonderful,, just like everything else you post on here


----------



## daboys (Aug 19, 2008)

That is one nice weave job Erain. The inside looks very tasty too.


----------



## vlap (Aug 19, 2008)

Man that looks tasty!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Grill some small flatbreads and top with a slice of that and you got one hell of a pizza!


----------



## dingle (Aug 19, 2008)

Very nice Erain! I think anything would taste good with cheese and tomato and basil!


----------



## ronp (Aug 19, 2008)

I missed this also. Great job my man. I didn't know you were into weaving. I bet you could make a nice basket.


----------



## cinnamonkc (Aug 19, 2008)

Oh man...that looks so good!


----------



## bbqgoddess (Aug 19, 2008)

Hey E
I missed this since my system was down!
Wayside thanks for the bump..
E it looks so YUMMY, I agree with Vlap, or maybe some grilled foccacia bread.....
What is a banana pepper? is it hot or sweet? 
Thanks E


----------



## cinnamonkc (Aug 19, 2008)

*Sweet Banana Pepper*. This pepper is very mild and can be used like sweet bell peppers. 

They have a much thinner flesh than sweet bell peppers.

Sweet banana peppers are great for growing in a backyard garden.

They are also great for home pickling as well.

Look for peppers with a smooth unblemished skin.


----------



## walking dude (Aug 19, 2008)

KEL! ! !.........you never run across a sweet nanner pepper EVER????

wow........they are the best pickled on sandwiches, burgers and such

roasted for a lil bit on the grill.........yum...........

they look VERY similar to a hot wax pepper also, but bite into a hot wax, you WILL notice the diff.


----------



## bobbyh (Aug 19, 2008)

Pickled banana peppers are awesome.  Don't know about out there, but here Subway even has them.


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 19, 2008)

Great looking fattie erain! Nice combo on the stuffing and awesome lookin bacon.


----------



## erain (Aug 20, 2008)

thanks all for the comps etc.... i really just wanted to share this with you all. of all the fatties i have made this one is among the best i have ever made and with all the gardens providing these great ingredients lets utilize them. this truly is a keeper for all of you. as far as the banana pepper goes, well as far as green peppers go i am not a fan.... have never cared for them and never see that to change. however give me a roasted red(i mean charred,peel off the char and dice the sweet red) or a mild pepper like the banana, those i will eat sparingly. now the dried stuff or actual pepper a whole diff story. anyway try this one, you will enjoy!!! also props on thr weave go to gene the tractor man, Gro1000 for short.


----------



## supervman (Aug 20, 2008)

E 
YOU ARE IN TROUBLE WITH ME! 
You didn't invite me AGAIN! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bbqgoddess (Aug 20, 2008)

It seems we have a bit of a communication break down hee hee

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pepperoncini

Yes I have heard of pepperoncini and I do love them, however I have not seen a "banana pepper" at the store...I will have to pay closer attention....


----------



## bmudd14474 (Aug 20, 2008)

Nice Job. I can imagine the taste was great.


----------

